# replacing double din w/ single din head unit



## Arkane (Mar 28, 2004)

hello everybody. i have a 99 sentra se-l with the factory double din head unit. i accidentally spilled coffee on the entire center dash. the head unit still functions but the lcd display is all messed up; now i want to replace it with a mp3/cd *single din* head unit. 

*do i need any special brackets or any other accessories besides a wiring harness and a din pocket?* btw, where can i find one of those pockets??

thanks!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

go to a junkyard and get the DIN compartment and the bracket out of a model that came with the Single DIN head unit, and then just put your new head unit in there. Be sure you have a wiring harness

Otherwise you will have the headunit, and a giant hole exposing the backside of your dashboard


----------



## Arkane (Mar 28, 2004)

thanks for the reply. but what is that "bracket" you're talking about? 

are there any online car audio shops where i can get these parts?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Its a metal piece that holds the head unit in. When you take off the trim piece around the radio, and unscrew the radio from there, its that silver "bracket". I believe you need one from a car with a Single DIN unit, dont quote me on that though

You have to get the bracket through nissan or from a junked car. www.crutchfield.com for the wiring harness though


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

You can get a car kit from any respectable car audio shop for like $15. Thats all u need besides the harness and HU.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I bought a pocket that takes up one din from nissan. It costs like 30 but it looks like its a factory fit, You have to watch some of the dash kits they dont always fit right


----------

